
I am co founder of Biplug - honbang
www.biplug.co.kr
======
gus_massa
This is an English speaking forum and posts in other languages are usually
ignored or flagged. Do you have a blog post about your app in English?

I used autotranslation, but the site has a lot of dynamic content that doesn't
appear in the autotranslation.

I guess that the with the site the user can create an app and later distribute
it to his/her clients so they can follow the post of the user. Is this
correct??? Can you provide a more accurate description?

Why is this better than twitter? How do you solve the bandwidth problem? Do
you have many technical problems with the Korean characters in the libraries?
Which technology stack are you using?

------
honbang
Please come to feel our creativity

~~~
mondoshawan
I came. I saw. I sighed. The site is entirely in Korean, with no link to an
English page or site...

